# Black ans White and Red all over



## bpalk (Apr 17, 2006)

*Black and White and Red all over*

I picked up my new 2009 Tarmac Pro SL this afternoon. It seems like a nice ride so far. I took it on a short 25 miler this afternoon. Still dialing in the fit. Everything is looking good so far. I am pretty happy.

Specs:
2009 Tarmac Pro SL 61cm
SRAM Red Group
Easton EA90SL wheels
Ritchey WCS Cockpit

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/7334487[email protected]/2742240371/" title="IMG_5676 by bpalk, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3173/2742240371_fbecc635c8_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_5676" /></a>


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2743077242/" title="IMG_5677 by bpalk, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3141/2743077242_44764176cd_o.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="IMG_5677" /></a>

Sorry for the blurry picture, I just grabbed a couple of quick shots.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike - _really _sharp!! :thumbsup:
Did your LBS tell you the MSRP on the frameset?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratz!!!

The SL2 with SRAM Red is a great combo.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice bike! :thumbsup: 

Looks like the black and white is going to be the signature for the 2009 models.


----------



## hiah (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats, looks like a nice bike. 

Question though, why did the bike shop leave that much steerer tube sticking up past the stem?


----------



## bpalk (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the guy at the shop stated that the MSRP for the frame is $1900?? Something like that. As far as the steerer tube, that will be cut when I determine exactly where I want the stem. I am looking forward to a longer ride tomorrow.


----------



## tjco (Sep 29, 2005)

*Questions...*

Hey bpalk,

Sweet looking ride! How do you like it so far? What were you riding before. How tall are you? What's your inseam? I "think" this might be my next bike (frame), but I can't seem to find a 61 cm tarmac to check out for sizing.

Also Blade Runner - if you read this... How did you BG fit go? What did they do, how much $, would you do it again, etc.

Thanks


----------



## bpalk (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello tjco,

I am enjoying the bike so far. I had a Cannondale CAAD 8 63cm before this and the ride on the new bike is more stable and just smoother that the C'Dale. My height is 6'5" and my inseam is between 36.5" and 37". Obviously I would recommend that you pick one up. I don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

nice ride!


----------

